# Tomorrow's Christmas



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Happy Holidays Everyone!!! :mrgreen: 
Did anybody buy their hedgie a present?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Tomorrow's Chrstmas*

Wishing A Merry Christmas to you all


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Merry Christmas Everyone


----------



## Hedgierrt (Aug 31, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone! May our prickly friends and family be blessed with ubundant mealies! :lol:


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Merry Christmas! Quigley's Christmas present is a stuffed elephant. His gift to me is getting over his cold.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Merry Christmas Everyone!

I got Charley a little red and yellow miniature Tonka dump-truck for Christmas. He loves to play with my son's hot wheels cars, but I wanted him to have one that was just for him. I hid some mealies in the truck bed and he snuffled all over his playpen until he finally found them and ever since he's been in love (I gave it to him last night to enjoy).

~Katie


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

iGOT pINCHITA A BRAND NEW IGLOO AND A HUMAN HEATING MAT FOR SUM EXTRA HEAT!!! :mrgreen: 
MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

All of those presents sound fantastic and I hope everyone had a nice Christmas! 

*I never knew that hedgehogs can play/have a dump truck, do they sleep in the cargo part of it if there is fleece or something else?


----------

